# 4x4 OLL Parity



## dudemanpp (May 17, 2008)

Does anyone know of an algorithm that flips 3 edges on a 4x4 (instead of flipping one edge)? I would like to do this in order to speed up my OLL and just do COLL instead of a really slow OLL.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 17, 2008)

F R (Rr) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) B2 (Rr)2 U2 (Rr)’ U2 (Rr) U2 B2 (Rr)2 B2 R’ F’

This one sucks. There really aren't any good ones.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 17, 2008)

From what Jason Baum told me, Kuti had an OLL parity alg that was faster than any other one out there, but wouldn't tell anyone.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 17, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> From what Jason Baum told me, Kuti had an OLL parity alg that was faster than any other one out there, but wouldn't tell anyone.



Maybe it's the same as his blindfold method: he didn't have one.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 17, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > From what Jason Baum told me, Kuti had an OLL parity alg that was faster than any other one out there, but wouldn't tell anyone.
> ...


Mátyás used a different OLL parity / 2-wing-swap alg with the same effect as the standard one.
I don't think it's really faster. But he always block-turns his slice moves, so its use as a 4x4x4 2-swap alg may have motivated that choice.
To show a little respect, I won't post the alg. Note, however, that Badie had posted it publicly.

Anyhow, dunno how to find a 3-flip alg simply. But I just found r U2' x r U2' r U2' r' U2 l U2' r' U2 r U2' r' U2 r' with ACube...

EDIT: Updated the URL on 2021-09-13. This was the original link.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 7, 2008)

Instead of flipping three edges, I usually flip the edge that is correctly oriented. Then I do one of the no-edges-correct OLL's. I find this easier because I execute the regular OLL-parity alg faster


----------



## joey (Jun 7, 2008)

Why dont you flip one of the other 3 edges? the no-edges flipped OLLs, might slower than soem others.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 7, 2008)

My OLL parity

r' U2 r U2 r' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 F2 r2 F2

I like it a lot. r can be executed like rR

I flip any edge except for the correctly oriented one. If you know all the OLLs, (I don't) There's no point flipping 3.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 8, 2008)

joey said:


> Why dont you flip one of the other 3 edges? the no-edges flipped OLLs, might slower than soem others.


its because I don't know that many OLL's, but I know all the no-edges flipped


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 8, 2008)

Just realized that I can do this with a 1-move conjugate of my alg (kinda):
(r is single-slice here):

B' r U2' x rR U2' rR U2' (rR)' U2 lL U2' (rR)' U2 rR U2' (rR)' U2 r' B

Mirrored: F r' U2 x' (rR)' U2 (rR)' U2 rR U2 (lL)' U2 rR U2 (rR)' U2 rR U2 r F


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Jan 2, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...




Anybody got more info on Kuti's parity alg?

FYI - here in this post is Lucas's excellent find of LucasParity™ 

reThinker


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 2, 2010)

reThinking the Cube said:


> Anybody got more info on Kuti's parity alg?



I can't find where else I saw it, but it's been long enough that I don't have any qualms about posting Kuti's parity alg.
I reconstructed it from a 4BLD video, and I also seem to recall him using it in a speedsolve (not sure at all). 

r' U2 l F2 l' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 x U2 r2 U2 x'



reThinking the Cube said:


> FYI - here in this post is Lucas's excellent find of LucasParity™


It's lucasparity. Lowercase. 

EDIT: By the way, in case no one else notices: It's the same alg as fanwuq posted up there. But it's still significant that this is the alg and execution Kuti used.


----------



## Zava (Jan 2, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> reThinking the Cube said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody got more info on Kuti's parity alg?
> ...



yeah, that's the one he used. most hungarians use this, as this is up on the hungarian site.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 2, 2010)

qqwref posted this somewhere:

B' R' (standard DP alg) R B


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 2, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> qqwref posted this somewhere:
> 
> B' R' (standard DP alg) R B


I think you mean "standard OLL parity alg." Anyhow, look at post #10 in this thread.


----------

